
Why Super Nintendo Is the Reason You’re Still Playing Video Games - jwebb99
http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/super-nintendo-25-year-anniversary-why-snes-still-matters-w435671
======
jwebb99
I never understood why anyone preferred Genesis over SNES. The only cultural
impact left by Sega was its marketing strategy. Meanwhile, Nintendo made games
that still remain iconic and playable.

~~~
Grazester
WOW!! Sonic is as iconic as ever. Sega has had many many great video games and
revolutionized video game industry in its hay day with games like; Virtua
Racing(first 3d racer),Virtua Fighter(first 3d fighter and recognized by the
Smithsonian)

To think Shenmue was originally developed with the Saturn in mind also just
shows how brilliant Yu Suzuki.

Other great games were, NiGHTS into Dreams, Burning Ranges, Panzer Dragoon
series, and the list goes on.. These games now were in the Saturn Era though
and I am not saying the Super wasn't a great console. I owned one and had
great fun with Donkey Kong and Mario games. The Genesis is the only Sega
console I dont own.

